# FIFA president to Iran: “Women have to be allowed into football stadiums in Iran”



## Ahriman (Sep 20, 2019)

Source.


> Statement by the FIFA President on stadium ban for women in Iran:
> 
> I am hopeful that the Iranian Federation and the Iranian authorities were receptive to our repeated calls to address this unacceptable situation.
> 
> ...


_B-bb-but I was thought that Islam is the r-religion of peace!! h-how could this be?!_


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 20, 2019)

FIFA: "Women have to be allowed into football stadiums in Iran"
Iran: "Well I don't see why not..." checks rules "INSHA ALLAH!"


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 20, 2019)

Maybe let nations keep their sovereignty? 
Oh wait, the Jews want their kickball money.


----------



## Flake452 (Sep 20, 2019)

They can clean up afterwards problem solved.


----------



## Bibendum (Sep 20, 2019)

This was all sparked by that poor female fan who was arrested for attending a game and immolated herself on the courthouse steps.


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 20, 2019)

Iran should just start doing it Taliban style. Problem solved and everyone is happy, well besides the women getting their heads cut off in a soccer stadium.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 20, 2019)

FIFA: Gibgibgibgibgibgib
Iran: We have no bribe money
FIFA: TIME TO FUCK YOUR SHIT UP!


----------



## Franjevina (Sep 20, 2019)

Women shouldn't be allowed anywhere outside of kitchen .


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Sep 20, 2019)

Franjevina said:


> Women shouldn't be allowed anywhere outside of kitchen .


Ha Ha Ha what a fresh and based, redpilled humor.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Sep 20, 2019)

FIFA is more effective than the UN, though. You gotta see how fast countries fix their shit when FIFA threatens with expulsion or bans. Yes, they're fucking corrupt and very biased, but nobody wants to being kept out of the World Cup.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 20, 2019)

La Luz Extinguido said:


> Ha Ha Ha what a fresh and based, redpilled humor.


>He says when half of A&H is "muslim bad"


----------



## Snow Fox (Sep 20, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> FIFA is more effective than the UN, though. You gotta see how fast countries fix their shit when FIFA threatens with expulsion or bans. Yes, they're fucking corrupt and very biased, but nobody wants to being kept out of the World Cup.


Only fags like soccer.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Sep 20, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> >He says when half of A&H is "muslim bad"


You're so very autistic, makes me want to protect you.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Sep 20, 2019)

Snow Fox said:


> Only fags like soccer.



Well, only fags call it that.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 20, 2019)

La Luz Extinguido said:


> You're so very autistic, makes me want to protect you.


Oh, I forgot you joined in 2019. You think this is nu-/pol/


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Sep 20, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Oh, I forgot you joined in 2019. You think this is nu-/pol/


No, I really think you're a very cute autistic baby, not on this posts but all you make.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 20, 2019)

La Luz Extinguido said:


> No, I really think you're a very cute autistic baby, not on this posts but all you make.


Y-You too.


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 20, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> Well, only fags call it that.


The only reason Burgers call it soccer is because Bongs did. Bongs stopped calling it soccer in '80s because they're cucks. They created the sport, called it soccer, but then bitched out from peer pressure. America is better at being British than they are and we do it without drinking shitty leaf water.


----------



## Fleshy Sanik (Sep 20, 2019)

Demanding that Iranian women should be allowed to watch football is a little bit like demanding that the prisoners in Auschwitz or Gulag should be allowed to visit the cirkus


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 20, 2019)

Iran wasn't always a shithole, in the 1970s Iran was a secular, Westernized country, with women with long hair and 70s clothing, and the cities looking a bit like a bootleg version of post-war Europe.


----------



## Don Herbert (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Foxxo (Sep 20, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> FIFA is more effective than the UN, though. You gotta see how fast countries fix their shit when FIFA threatens with expulsion or bans. Yes, they're fucking corrupt and very biased, but nobody wants to being kept out of the World Cup.


Yeah, but FIFA also forces countries to allow beer at football *SOCCER* games, and beer is one of the key components in football *SOCCER* riots.


----------



## Irrelevant (Sep 20, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> FIFA is more effective than the UN, though. You gotta see how fast countries fix their shit when FIFA threatens with expulsion or bans. Yes, they're fucking corrupt and very biased, but nobody wants to being kept out of the World Cup.


FIFA also wouldn't have put up with the take a knee stuff. They are pretty consistent on their ban on political, religious, etc statements.

They do do some anti-racism campaigns but it's usually aimed at Eastern Europe where some fan clubs are literal Neo Nazis and don't waste their time preaching to developed countries. It also makes it difficult for the broadcasters if there are racist chants in the background. A little acknowledged fact is that it was Rupert Murdoch who helped clean up that stuff in the UK because he said he'd pay less for TV rights if the stadiums didn't look good and behave well.


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 20, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> Iran wasn't always a shithole, in the 1970s Iran was a secular, Westernized country, with women with long hair and 70s clothing, and the cities looking a bit like a bootleg version of post-war Europe.
> View attachment 943155


Thankfully they chose to return to Allah stw, even if it had to be as rawafid who are destined to be cleansed by fire.


----------



## HeyYou (Sep 21, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> >He says when half of A&H is "muslim bad"


Muslim _is_ bad.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 21, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> Muslim _is_ bad.


Woah, hot take.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Sep 21, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> Iran wasn't always a shithole, in the 1970s Iran was a secular, Westernized country, with women with long hair and 70s clothing, and the cities looking a bit like a bootleg version of post-war Europe.
> View attachment 943155



I agree, the Iranian Revolution hadn't turned the way then some people wished for.


----------



## MemeGray (Sep 21, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> Iran wasn't always a shithole, in the 1970s Iran was a secular, Westernized country, with women with long hair and 70s clothing, and the cities looking a bit like a bootleg version of post-war Europe.
> View attachment 943155


This picture makes me want a Sleeping dogs style game set in 70's Iran


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Sep 21, 2019)

break these cuffs said:


> The only reason Burgers call it soccer is because Bongs did. Bongs stopped calling it soccer in '80s because they're cucks. They created the sport, called it soccer, but then bitched out from peer pressure. America is better at being British than they are and we do it without drinking shitty leaf water.


If you think Bongs created football/soccer you are really r.etarded.


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 21, 2019)

La Luz Extinguido said:


> If you think Bongs created football/soccer you are really r.etarded.


Bongs created soccer, they called it soccer to differentiate it from rugby. I have no idea if someone else created European style football first and don't care. If I want to watch a bunch of niggers fall down when they get breathed on I'll watch basketball.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 21, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I agree, the Iranian Revolution hadn't turned the way then some people wished for.


>Being a neocon


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Sep 21, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> Muslim _is_ bad.


No, Muslims are just groups of people you don't even know, their religion is complete dogshit but you cannot judge them based on that alone, as we're not callign the bible thumpers here gay  just because they have a gay religion.


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Sep 22, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I agree, the Iranian Revolution hadn't turned the way then some people wished for.




The cosmic irony here is that Iranians (Persians) are far older civilization that saw its peak long before the rise of Rome. Persians themselves hate when you call them a-rabs and will correct you immediately. 

I believe one of the photos there is from Afganistant, another muslim "success story"




Don Herbert said:


> View attachment 943159











						"Islam Is Right About Women" Posters Spark Outrage & Confusion
					

Not sure if they know how to handle this one. "We don't know what it means." Music: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcavSftXHgxLBWwLDm_bNvA




					youtu.be
				








A bunch of liberal broads took down those posters and went to PD to report "hate crime" ... I haven't laughed so hard in a while. I'm waiting for "Islam is right about ... Jews and homos" posters, that should trigger additional army of libtards who suddenly realize the logical conundrum.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 22, 2019)

There is literally nothing wrong with the Iranian revolution.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Sep 22, 2019)

Oh gawwwd, how will Nikezidas be able to sell team hijabs if women cannot attend fake-injury ball games?



Xarpho said:


> Iran wasn't always a shithole, in the 1970s Iran was a secular, Westernized country, with women with long hair and 70s clothing, and the cities looking a bit like a bootleg version of post-war Europe.


Yes, what a pity Iran was liberated from British occupation by our wicked mullahs. We could have morbidly obese women decorated like sows waving buttfucking flags at our national celebrations.

Noone wants your 'progress', pervert.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Sep 24, 2019)

The situation is interesting considering what football really means to Iran. Is one of those little things that can unite everyone and just forget everything.
Jafar Panahi (The Circle, Taxi Teheran, Closed Curtain) made the movie Offside in 2006 that revolves around several women that try to see a match that is a qualifier for the World Cup, as you might have figure out already they are forbidden. What I really like about these movies is that outside of little sequences are completely real people acting normally.




I might be wrong but I think you can watch it on Youtube since must movies by Panahi (really anything that isnt religious) is banned on Iran. Fun fact: This is not a movie (real title) was smugged on a usb inside a cake and the guy is still serving twenty years for making films. My fucking hero and biggest inspiration.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 11, 2019)

Bibendum said:


> This was all sparked by that poor female fan who was arrested for attending a game and immolated herself on the courthouse steps.



Dumb bitch doesn't deserve any sympathy.

Self-immolation is the stupidest way to protest anything.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 11, 2019)

Heh the only people that find soccer fun are the gays,mexicans and women.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 11, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> FIFA is more effective than the UN, though. You gotta see how fast countries fix their shit when FIFA threatens with expulsion or bans. Yes, they're fucking corrupt and very biased, but nobody wants to being kept out of the World Cup.


And more effective at being corrupt then the UN


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Oct 12, 2019)

I really hope Israel qualify for the 2022 World Cup, it will be hillarious seeing the Qataries having to recognise them.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 12, 2019)

Iran I respect you niggas but hear me up, scantily dressed sluts objectively improve the football experience



Spoiler: russia gets it


----------



## Tookie (Oct 20, 2019)

oldTireWater said:


> Iran: "Well I don't see why not..." checks rules "INSHA ALLAH!"


Fun fact: the Iranian government has been backpedaling and loosening up on a lot of religious restrictions like this the last couple years because they're getting increasingly terrified their population will murder them.


----------



## Maamtis (Oct 21, 2019)

The_Penultimate_Warrior said:


> I really hope Israel qualify for the 2022 World Cup, it will be hillarious seeing the Qataries having to recognise them.



Qatar 2022 is going to be a shitstorm of monumental proportions. I'm going to enjoy is being from one of the nations that got screwed over in the bidding process.


----------

